
The Pentagon’s Mysterious U.F.O. Program - kdsudac
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/16/us/politics/pentagon-program-ufo-harry-reid.html?_r=0
======
rblatz
This is the third UFO related post on the front page. What is going on?

~~~
digitalengineer
It's the Russians?

------
monk_e_boy
They have physical evidence?!

~~~
fra0
They claim to have « metal alloys and other materials ».

